
Democratic Republic of Congo is about to double taxes on cobalt - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/01/28/the-democratic-republic-of-congo-will-double-taxes-on-cobalt-mining-soon/
======
speedie
[https://www.fairphone.com/en/project/responsible-
sourcing/](https://www.fairphone.com/en/project/responsible-sourcing/)

------
speedie
This will disrupt smartphone market greatly .

